# 1895 Chicken Breeds Illustration



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I swear hatcheries use these same illustrations for the birds they offer.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I bet you can guess which chickens I’d pick from that selection!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> I bet you can guess which chickens I'd pick from that selection!


Yup, and that was considered the Standard in 1895! Much closer to the Carlisle Club birds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I swear hatcheries use these same illustrations for the birds they offer.


Maybe, they haven't updated their catalogs since 1895!


----------

